# talk classical whit class, are you a class act has a style



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I am so to sum thing up i want to know if courvoisier is better than regular cognac, this stuff seem
classy so instead of taking harmfull drug i might has well drink a bit (legal drug) this month, all the way, my resolution.

Than i might enjoy some fine classical up ahead lisen up gentelmen, someone order *figures of harmony the box-set of ars subtilior 4 delicious cd *of tardive époque médiéval or late late medieval music that border renaissance.

This is gonna cost a lot like 45$ plus tx, but who care i will spend less the next month, if i have to i will live on tuna pita all month if i have too.

:tiphat:

there one more double cd comming his way perhaps next years.So im happy this will come eventually let patience and self control be virtue right?

At christmass everyone get a present, my sister my father, my mother hey?, so i need extra cash
for it.


----------

